# Weaken Resolve and Neural Shredder



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Callidus Assassin drops in (hopefully into cover) on a unit which then takes D6 Str4AP2 hits, Psyker Battle Squad uses Weaken Resolve to drop the squads leadership down to 2. Callidus uses Neural Shredder to get AP1 wounds on a 2+ for remaining squad members under the template. 

Also add in a Primaris Psyker to further kill off weakened units? What units would this best be used against? Anything with an Invul would probably be a poor choice since they will likely survive and kill the Callidus in the next turn... 

Thinking this would be a very fun and effective tactic which doesn't seem to really be employed by anyone. Would definitively surprise the hell out of your opponent.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Callidus Assassin drops in (hopefully into cover) on a unit which then takes D6 Str4AP2 hits, Psyker Battle Squad uses Weaken Resolve to drop the squads leadership down to 2. Callidus uses Neural Shredder to get AP1 wounds on a 2+ for remaining squad members under the template.
> 
> Also add in a Primaris Psyker to further kill off weakened units? What units would this best be used against? Anything with an Invul would probably be a poor choice since they will likely survive and kill the Callidus in the next turn...
> 
> Thinking this would be a very fun and effective tactic which doesn't seem to really be employed by anyone. Would definitively surprise the hell out of your opponent.


I like it!

I've always thought Assassins would be really good operating in concert with other units, their uber WS and BS skill has got to be useful surely?

The 36" range on weaken resolve is fantastic and would turn the neural shredder into a mega flamer.

It would take a bit of organising but you can really make a mess with this coupled with polymorphine when the Assassin arrives.

Nice but risky way to take down an Eldar Farseer band, who hopefully forgot their Runes this morning.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Things like Nids would be best, owing to complete lack of invuns (Baring Zoanrothrope). But most of their stuff is either dirt cheap, or multiple wounds.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Archaon18 said:


> Things like Nids would be best, owing to complete lack of invuns (Baring Zoanrothrope). But most of their stuff is either dirt cheap, or multiple wounds.


Shadow in the Warp might be a bit tricky or is it short ranged?

edit: Just a thought on the multiple wounds tho' the FAQ says you use leadership for determining Instant Death, so leader ship 2 means ID at strength 4. The Neural Shredder is S8 ........

This would also be a big hit on Necron as well, makes a good counter to all that S5 2+ they have.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Shadow in the Warp might be a bit tricky or is it short ranged?
> 
> edit: Just a thought on the multiple wounds tho' the FAQ says you use leadership for determining Instant Death, so leader ship 2 means ID at strength 4. The Neural Shredder is S8 ........
> 
> This would also be a big hit on Necron as well, makes a good counter to all that S5 2+ they have.


Considering Necrons, we can field a Royal Court of five Crypteks with S8 AP2 Leadership Flamers, and one with the Veil to Deep Strike the Squad around. Couple that with Psyker Battle Squad ally....


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> Considering Necrons, we can field a Royal Court of five Crypteks with S8 AP2 Leadership Flamers, and one with the Veil to Deep Strike the Squad around. Couple that with Psyker Battle Squad ally....


wow I've never met an actual Necron... 

But of course you can field more of these Leadership Flamers since the Callidus' weapon is Necron in origin. However, much of your squad won't be able to shoot templates due to Deep Strike placement -and- you scatter (unless Veil has a special rule, I'm not familiar with most Necron tech), so said templates will not be optimized for most wounds. 

Looking at a placed Deep Strike squad, it seems like you could only get off 3 template weapons at best... factoring in scatter, I would say the Callidus is more reliable at performing such a task.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Arcane said:


> wow I've never met an actual Necron...
> 
> But of course you can field more of these Leadership Flamers since the Callidus' weapon is Necron in origin. However, much of your squad won't be able to shoot templates due to Deep Strike placement -and- you scatter (unless Veil has a special rule, I'm not familiar with most Necron tech), so said templates will not be optimized for most wounds.
> 
> Looking at a placed Deep Strike squad, it seems like you could only get off 3 template weapons at best... factoring in scatter, I would say the Callidus is more reliable at performing such a task.


Well, what can I say; I'm a Necron. I've come out the closet at last. 

Anyway, back to the templates; the squad will scatter, but if you're not silly with Deep Strike it is a lot better these days, with smaller chance of death. Plus the squad can Deep Strike every turn, meaning they can strike more than one target.

As for "only" three AP2 flamers wounding on a 2+ getting in... jeez. Give the poor guys a break! :laugh: It's better to take five for casualties anyway, and they're only 30pts a piece (and extra 30 for the veil). 

Alternatively we could switch back to the four-Stormtek + Veiltek squad, which costs 160pts altogether. It can Deep Strike around the board, and has 16 Haywire Shots glancing on 2+ and penetrating on a 6.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Simple way to settle this

Be the one to shoot first.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

For lulz, Crypteks can attach to Deathmarks to benefit from their Hunters from Hyperspace. No psychic tests or Deny the Witch rolls to get in the way, and a fresh target every time you Deep Strike. Just a poisoned 2+ AP1 template. Seen that one more than once.

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh yes yes, Necrons get a whole bunch of cool shit along with the ability to stroke Mat Ward's phallic ego even larger... For the rest of us... I think it's cool that the Callidus has remained mostly unchanged in the transition to C:GK despite Ward's work on both books. 

For reliability's sake, I would take the Callidus over the Necron cheese any day since you will be able to choose the placement of the template almost exactly, possibly getting that model you want closest to your shots. As for Crons, At that rate why not just take 12+ Scythes or whatever other crap Necrons can pull out of their ass, roll the opponent and call it a day?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

You could of course take both, I've never really thought about Necrons as Allies to my GK but they could be awesome !


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah but then you don't have the IG psyker squads weakening resolve. The GK psykers only have a similar blast ability.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Yeah but then you don't have the IG psyker squads weakening resolve. The GK psykers only have a similar blast ability.


Yeh true, I was thinking more about the Deathmarks hitting deep strikers.
Pity Gk Pskers didn't stay in psyker school a bit longer.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

It's just frustrating right now since every Necron players past time seems to be reminding you how good their codex is and how whatever you have planned will just get annihilated by teh uber Necron omgwtfbbqpwn. 

Anyways, yeah but I like the GK psykers for being cheap and effective. A 8 man squad in a Chimera is like a mini Leman Russ, blasting away anything in it's path.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> It's just frustrating right now since every Necron players past time seems to be reminding you how good their codex is and how whatever you have planned will just get annihilated by teh uber Necron


Maybe I'm not so sure tho'. The Necron guys in my club are have a real drama at the moment as two of us have started playing GK and are really eating them up.

Sure they are good but they have their weaknesses. I'm sure SM could take them down.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> For lulz, Crypteks can attach to Deathmarks to benefit from their Hunters from Hyperspace. No psychic tests or Deny the Witch rolls to get in the way, and a fresh target every time you Deep Strike. Just a poisoned 2+ AP1 template. Seen that one more than once.
> 
> Midnight


Oh god, because it says "mark when you arrive from DS" does this mean they can mark each time they veil?

:shok:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> Oh god, because it says "mark when you arrive from DS" does this mean they can mark each time they veil?
> 
> :shok:


The age old debate. 

The Deathmarks get to mark for death when they "deploy". Some say that leaving the board and then returning via DS, as the Veil does, is the unit "deploying".

I don't agree but for sure there is evidence either way..... as usual.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Arcane said:


> As for Crons, At that rate why not just take 12+ Scythes or whatever other crap Necrons can pull out of their ass, roll the opponent and call it a day?


Because you'd only ever use that strategy once.

We reckon that 'deploying via Deep Strike' lets you re-mark a unit. It's a bitch unless you're playing Guard or Tau, when the Deathmarks/Cryptek combo rolls over you anyway (although it doesn't matter, as even if they kill a whole squad of Guardsmen it's what, 60pts?).

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

To get back on topic and crawl back out of the collective arse known as 6th edition Necrons...

Since Psykers in a transport wouldn't count towards the proximity of a Culexus assassin, with this tactic it could be fun to have some GK Psyker squads back in your deployment zone with a Culexus there to shoot the crap out of anything that gets close to them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> To get back on topic and crawl back out of the collective arse known as 6th edition Necrons...
> 
> Since Psykers in a transport wouldn't count towards the proximity of a Culexus assassin, with this tactic it could be fun to have some GK Psyker squads back in your deployment zone with a Culexus there to shoot the crap out of anything that gets close to them.


Why wouldn't they guys in the transport count?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Idk, after discussing it with a friend I was told that units within a vehicle effectively count as not existing (don't count as scoring, can't draw line of sight etc). 

Is this not so? :fool:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The rule just says "every psyker within 12" " 

There is nothing anywhere to say they count as not existing, if he wants to go with that, I'd be using it when the transport blows up ! :wink:

Here is what I got from GW a while back:

1. Animus Speculum : Does this device get the improvements from: each individual Warband Psyker or are they considered a single? How about the IG Psykers ? , GK vehicles? Mystic?, GK Squad?
You will get a bounus for each individual psyker, so if you have a squad of psykers they each count as one psyker for the purpose of determining psykers like the IG pskers. The Grey Knights Brotherhood of psyker will count as one. But the Mystic's all count as single psykers in this regard.

2. Does the “counts as single Psyker” in the Warband Psyker rule ONLY apply for the purposes of casting the psychic barrage? Are they separate for things like Mindstrike missiles and Condemner Boltguns etc.
These only count as a single psyker for the purpose of there attack.

So I'm looking at a Culexus "Machine Gun Nest". Place him in cover 9" from an objective with a warband of 12 mystics behind him out of LOS if you can manage it. No one will be claiming that objective I'd reckon.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Interesting, that still doesn't explain the embarked in vehicle question completely. You are right though, it doesn't say anything about them NOT being there.

Seems the best use would be Culexus next to 1-2 units of Inq Psykers since only one of them has to poke his head out to shoot.

Also a Calidus could make use of the Librarian ability of Summoning to re-deepstrike, and not scatter, as long as the Librarian was still alive.


----------

